# Proxy-Server



## uhuwe (3. März 2006)

Welcher Proxy-Server eignet sich gut für Internetschutz?

Zur Erklärung: Ich habe bei mir 2 Computer stehen, einen Server wo Windows NT 4.0 Server und XAMPP installiert ist.

Einen Laptop mit WindowsME.

Ich will jetzt über einen Proxy-Server auf meine Web-Sites.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. März 2006)

Was genau verstehst Du bitte unter Internetschutz?


----------



## uhuwe (4. März 2006)

Mit Internetschutz meine ich, daß wenn ich ins Internet gehe, so wie in meinem Fall auf meine lokalen Web-Sites, eine Benutzeranmeldung erscheint


----------

